# Want to try for #2, but don't want to gain another 20 lbs



## Mabv812

I was up 55 lbs with my first pregnancy(even with 5 days a week of working out), lost 35 lbs of it. I'm still 20 lbs heavier than I was 4 years ago before baby#1. Now I want to start trying again in January, but I'm afraid of going up in weight again. Is it possible not to gain any weight except baby weight? I'm def going to be more careful with diet this time around.


----------

